# Авиация > Современность >  АХК Сухой хочет сожрать РСК МиГ

## Андрей

"Вице-премьер Сергей Иванов вчера провел совещание по поддержке "Российской самолетостроительной корпорации МиГ" (РСК МиГ) и дал поручение изыскать средства поддержки предприятия, общая сумма задолженности которого оценивается почти в $2 млрд. Кроме того, корпорации может быть оказана и кадровая поддержка: новым руководителем РСК может стать Михаил Погосян, который одновременно останется и руководителем компании "Сухой" - главного конкурента МиГа."
       Возможно третья попытка устранить извечного конкурента, на фоне финансового кризиса, у Суховцев и получится. В кресле топ-менеджеров РСК МиГ, уже по дурной, как мне кажется, традиции третий раз может оказатся предводитель конкурента.
      Но как это скажется на качестве конечного продукта, ,большой вопрос?

----------


## FLOGGER

Какого продукта-то? РСК МИГ уже давно не выпускает никакого продукта, я писал об этом множество раз. И, еще раз выскажу свою мысль о том, что не столько МИГ импотентен, сколько его специально гробят, причем, уже давно.  И делается это с молчаливого согласия, а, может, и одобрения, и правительства и президента. То, что РСК разваливают специально, на мой взгляд, говорит тот факт, что уже много раз за все "реформаторские" годы в РСК ставили начальников из АХК. Неужели в РСК не было людей,  специалистов способных возглавить организацию?! Не поверю ни в жисть. А начальников такого уровня выбирают, как я догадываюсь, не инженеры. Эти вопросы решаются высоко "наверху". Так мне сдается. 
К величайшему моему огорчению и сожалению все идет (да, собственно, уже пришло) к тому, что новых самолетов с маркой МИГ мы уже не увидим. Если, конечно, отношение гос-ва к этому прославленному КБ будет оставаться таким же.

----------


## Андрей

Но ведь и у потенциальных пожирателей нет никакого принципиально нового продукта. В чем они, действительно, преуспели, так это в безудержном и всепоглощающем пиаре, и в удачном распиле заранее пролоббированых  ресурсов. Один RRJ, это что-то невероятное и бесподобное. Такие успехи, на этом поприще, не снились и товарищу Бендеру.

----------


## FLOGGER

Это не потенциальные, а действующие пожиратели. Не буду давать оценок сделанному АХК, думаю, продукт у них качественный. От фактов не уйти: RRJ сделали? СУ-35 (хоть пару штук)-сделали, СУ-30 делают и продают успешно. Так что это организация на сей день успешная. Но совсем другое дело, что при этом задавлены конкуренты, и, как мне представляется, методами, которые не принято афишировать и за которые обычно по головке не гладят. Наверняка у РСК есть какие-то наработки, которыми хотелось бы овладеть и прибрать их к рукам. И которыми РСК само не хочет делиться. Да, и прибрав к рукам РСК, АХК останется единоличником вообще в стране в создании уже не только истребителей, но и пассажирских самолетов. Учитывая "доброту" нашего правительства по отношению к закупкам западных самолетов разных классов, можно предположить, что через некоторое время АХК останется единственной компанией, производящей самолеты довольно узкого класса, т.к. списывающиеся ТУ-134, 154 уступают место не новым ИЛам  ТУ, а Боингам, Эрбасам. еще каким-нибудь Эмбраерам. Т.о. останутся зарубежные самолеты и, м.б. RRJ, усиленно поддерживаемый правительством. Выпускающиеся единицами ИЛы и ТУ практически погоду в грузо- и пассажирских перевозках не сделают. АНы и вообще под вопросом: там решения, на мой взгляд, вообще политические, скорее всего. Оставшись практически в гордом одиночестве, АХК, естественным путем подгребет под себя все бабло, к чему оно и стремится.

----------


## Андрей

Методы, как вы сказали еще те. Ходят слхи в виде версий, что Алжирский скандал инициирован сливом определенной информации из лоббистского звена АХК Сухой в Рособоронэкспорте. Конечно понятно, что нет конкретики, но не бывает дыма без огня. Как бы, с Суданским контрактом не произошло то же самое. Но не хочется верить что МиГ придушат.

----------


## FLOGGER

Мне тоже не хочется, но он уже придушен. Подумайте, за 30 лет ни одного нового самолета в серию. Практически, никакой модернизации 29-х и 31-х. Хотя возможности для этого в них заложены. Правда, практически никто не смог запустить в приличную серию какой-либо самолет. Но над РСК, по-моему, просто издеваются, вспомните чехарду с директорами, почти ежегодную. Давно известно: лучший способ развалить коллектив-это менять руководство. Что мы и наблюдаем. 
Ни один новый (МИГ-АТ) или модернизированный (29 и 31)самолет не получает поддержки ни от военных, ни от правительства. Мутная история со "Скатом" пока не получает продолжения, хотя бы в виде сообщений, новостей, чтоб было понятно, что хоть здесь что-то делается. Но, увы...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Практически, никакой модернизации 29-х и 31-х.


А МиГ-35? Это вообще новый самолет. Точнее, новый настолько же, как и Су-35.

----------


## Андрей

"Авианосец «Адмирал Горшков» может быть передан Военно-морскому флоту России, если Индия откажется финансировать дальнейшие работы по модернизации корабля.

«Если Индия не выплатит деньги, мы оставим авианосец себе. Он нам очень пригодится, потому что обстановка в мире сложная. Такие корабли нужны для патрулирования вод Атлантики, Средиземного моря», — заявил источник РИА «Новости» в российском оборонно-промышленном комплексе. По его словам, в таком случае России пришлось бы компенсировать Индии те средства, которые уже потрачены на модернизацию корабля, а это примерно $400 миллионов. Впрочем, модернизация авианосца потребует дополнительно порядка $2 миллиардов.

Ремонт и переоборудование ТАКР проекта 11434 в авианосец проекта 11430 по многим показателям, в том числе и по общей трудоемкости, сравнимы со строительством нового корабля такого класса. Даже в советском ВМФ не проводилось ремонта и переоборудования таких кораблей, хотя в свое время в составе Военно-морского флота СССР было четыре авианосца проектов 11430-11434. По мнению экспертов, во многом эти обстоятельства и явились причиной подвижки сроков и увеличения стоимости реализации контракта. В настоящее время реальным сроком завершения работ видится 2010 год. Еще два года потребуется для проведения испытаний корабля в условиях Баренцева моря. Дефицит средств с учетом выполнения работ, не запланированных контрактом, по оценкам экспертов, составляет около $1,7 миллиарда. С 2007 года индийская сторона практически не выделяет средств на ремонт и переоборудование корабля, в связи с чем «Севмаш» выполняет работы за счет привлечения кредитных ресурсов, отмечает ИТАР-ТАСС."

Если действительно так пойдут дела, они просто прикончат этот проект, и МиГ-29КУБ прикажет долго жить, а вслед за ним и МиГ-35, так как это унификационная связка, один из главных козырей в Индийском тендере  в котором участвует МиГ-35. 
  Если, только наконец, не появятся наверху трезвомыслящие  люди, могущие повлиять на ситуацию, сложившуюся вокруг прославленного КБ.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А МиГ-35? Это вообще новый самолет. Точнее, новый настолько же, как и Су-35.


Согласитесь, что это один из вариантов модернизации МИГа-29. Более глубокой, чем предыдущие, но все же мы сразу видим в нем (в планере) 29-й. Я помню, много лет назад, в одном из первых интервью Р.А.Беляков говорил, что дальнейшее развитие пойдет на базе МИГ-29-го, что в нем заложены большие возможности для модернизации. Но, на практике, дело дальше 9-13 не пошло. Возможно, Беляков ошибался? Не знаю. Но знают все, что, чтобы РСК не предлагало (как на базе 29-го, так и 31-го), ничего из предложенного в серию не пошло. Хотя РСК и заявляло, что последующие модификации МИГ-ов значительно превосходят своих предшественников. Может быть, так оно и было. Но все шло "в корзину". Даже 1.44, показанный в январе 99-го года, и про первый полет которого говорили, что он взлетит через 2-3 недели после этого, и тот никуда не полетел. Не сомневаюсь, что причины тому были далеко не технические.  Прошел год с лишним, прежде чем он поднялся в воздух после показа. Затем через несколько месяцев второй полет-*и все. Точка.* А ведь он был собран гораздо раньше, чем С-37. Несколько лет, (кажется, 5)   практически готовый. он простоял в ангаре. Делали скоростные пробежки и пр. Он практически был готов к полету, но увы! Что же или кто же не пустил его в воздух?! Какие силы?!
Или РСК резко разучилось делать самолеты? Делали-делали 40 лет, и, вдруг, бац-и разучились. Хотя, конечно, если фирму топят, то молодежь туда не пойдет и, соответственно, свежих, смелых идей, новых решений, новых технологий уже, скорее всего, не  будет.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Согласитесь, что это один из вариантов модернизации МИГа-29. Более глубокой, чем предыдущие, но все же мы сразу видим в нем (в планере) 29-й. 
> 
> Но знают все, что, чтобы РСК не предлагало (как на базе 29-го, так и 31-го), ничего из предложенного в серию не пошло.


Да, такая же глубокая, как и у Су-35, _модернизация_. 

А МиГ-31БМ разве забыт уже? Вроде говорили, что скоро в войска пойдут. Два-три борта кажется в липецке облетывали и еще несколько параллельно модернизацию проходили. Или лапша?.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да, такая же глубокая, как и у Су-35, _модернизация_.


Да, примерно такая же.



> А МиГ-31БМ разве забыт уже? Вроде говорили, что скоро в войска пойдут. Два-три борта кажется в липецке облетывали и еще несколько параллельно модернизацию проходили. Или лапша?.


А что про него помнить? Похоже, и эти-то, что летают, скоро спишут. Сколько уж полков 31-х поразгоняли...У нас, я думаю, сотни полторы-две 31-х наберется. А, если нет, то тем хуже для нас. Так вот, сколько из них в варианте "Б"? Думаю, что меньше половины. Если уж за все эти годы болтовни и реального угробления авиации их не доработали до уровня "Б", то до уровня "БМ" доведут еще меньше. Неужели Вы все еще верите в разные обещания, которые дают чиновники разных рангов? Даже, если в Липецке и облетывали 2-3 БМа, то, уверяю Вас, что до полков дорога окажется очень длинной и тернистой. Вся история нашей авиации последних 20 лет кричит об этом. Посмотрите, сколько лет болтают о Су-34! Два года назад, в декабре 6-го года их (2 штуки) с такой помпой выкатили в Новосибирске! Не совсем, правда, доделанные, но тем не менее. И тоже говорили, что переданы в войска. И где же те войска? Где те полки, эскадрильи? А где обещанные Як-130-е? Ведь, если верить болтовне чиновников, они уже толпами должны были рассекать наше небо... Да и других примеров масса. Да тот же Су-24М собирались, вроде, доводить до М2. Э-э, да что говорить... Так что не надо уповать на все эти басни, не принимайте всерьез.

----------


## AC

> ...А что про него помнить? Похоже, и эти-то, что летают, скоро спишут. Сколько уж полков 31-х поразгоняли...У нас, я думаю, сотни полторы-две 31-х наберется. А, если нет, то тем хуже для нас...


*Официальные данные на август 2006 г.:*
"...В российских ВВС 14 полков истребителей, в том числе и на МиГ-31. Всего у нас на вооружении находятся чуть более 100 машин этого типа...".
http://www.redstar.ru/2006/08/12_08/1_01.html

----------


## AC

> ...Да и других примеров масса. Да тот же Су-24М собирались, вроде, доводить до М2. Э-э, да что говорить...


Су-24М2 начал получать первый строевой полк -- 302 бап 11 А ВВС и ПВО.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Су-24М2 начал получать первый строевой полк -- 302 бап 11 А ВВС и ПВО.


Ну что ж, это очень хорошо. Хоть что-то...

----------


## FLOGGER

> *Официальные данные на август 2006 г.:*
> "...В российских ВВС 14 полков истребителей, в том числе и на МиГ-31. Всего у нас на вооружении находятся чуть более 100 машин этого типа...".
> http://www.redstar.ru/2006/08/12_08/1_01.html


Интересно, сколько из них летает?

----------


## AC

> Интересно, сколько из них летает?


Да много летает + еще один полк есть в Морской авиации в Елизово.
 :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Су-24М2 начал получать первый строевой полк -- 302 бап 11 А ВВС и ПВО.


Вот даже картинка появилась.  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Вот даже картинка появилась.


Это не 302 бап, это липецкий 968 иисап.  :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

Как все у вас грустно :( В этом году ждите известий от МиГа По СМТ и корабелкам ;) Кстати, Горшков на воде ;) БМки две штуки в Саваслейке

----------


## AC

> БМки две штуки в Саваслейке


Фотки бы...  :Rolleyes:  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Pilot, это не у нас грустно, это в авиации нашей грустно.

----------


## Mad_cat

Не подскажите, чем внешне М от М2 отличается?

----------


## Sizif

Михаил Погосян усидит на двух истребителях
Глава АХК "Сухой" может одновременно возглавить конкурента
http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2008/11/13/161054.html

----------


## alexvolf

Погосян из конструкторов давно стал РУКАводителем.Красиво жить не запретишь.
Как у американцев слияние фирм типа Локхид-Мартин-Боинг-... и прицепят еще двоих.Раньше посмотришь самолет-ласточка  и глазу приятно.Слова Туполева-красиво сделано,красиво и летает.Сейчас на штатовские самолеты глянеш-каракатица-топором вырублена все от наших РЛС скрытся хотят.Сушки красивы- плохого сказать нельзя но и Мигари имели классную форму.Жаль если школа Микояна канет.Сталин в тяжелейших условиях разделял КБ создавая своего рода конкуренцию среди конструкторов хотя ТТТ сверху спускались примерно одинаковые.В серию и на вооружение отбирались лучшие машины.При обьеденении пять лет кошмара и берите ВВС другого нет.Как в том мультфильме про кота-"У вас чего средствов не хватает? Средства то есть-Ума бы поболе...

----------


## Pilot

Да, Погосян принимает дела :( Хотя он уже заговорил о легком систребителе 5 поколения, к чему бы это ;)

----------


## Mad_cat

ИМХО Решение о назначении нового руководства в РСК МИГ полностью оправданно. Там уже больше года ситуация напоминает AirUnion образца 2007, совсем не похоже на коммерческую компанию, целью которой является получение прибыли для инвесторов. :Frown:

----------


## Pilot

Да, Белову денег не дают, а Погосян приходит с деньгами

----------


## Андрей

Погосян, что свои личные сбережения понесет в РСК, что-ли. Нашелся благотворитель. Неужели непонятно, что это будут те же средства, выбитые сладкими песнями и откровенным враньем АХК Сухой, которые будут направленны, отнюдь не на спасение,и так придушенного РСК, а на его извращенное поглощение. Мое личное мнение, что причина одна: ПАК ФА постепенно сдувается, а денег потраченно уйма, подходят сроки и надо будет что-то предьявить "высокому" жюри  и АХК совершив очередной кульбит, опять "блеснет" черезвычайной плодовитостью, представив "фантастический прорыв" и смену направления вектора конструкторской мысли, показав проект легкого истребителя 5-ого поколения, над которым все последнее время, так упорно корячилось РСК МиГ, надеясь на чудо в головах наших чиновников. Погосян снова попросит денег в бюджете, на очередной чудо проект, над которым АХК Сухой начнет "самоотверженно" работать, и все свои торможения будет обьснять большой загруженностью "перспективными и не очень" работами, как это было к сожалению все последнее время. Есть очень хорошая поговорка- "Не можеш быть, умей прослыть", которая, как нельзя лучше харектиризует современное руководство АХК Сухой, которое очень хорошо почувствовало, как надо "работать " в современных условиях.

----------


## Pilot

Да, я и сам не понимаю зачем Погосян МиГу, но если не он, тогда просто банкротство :( Старые долги не отпускают, хотя сейчас МиГ должен получить первые деньги за алжирские машины от ВВС, потом от Индии за первые серийные машины, мож все и наладится, но это в перспективе, а сейчас висит домоклов меч платежей по кредитам, которые надо отдавать уже сейчас :(

----------


## Pilot

> Не подскажите, чем внешне М от М2 отличается?


Ох уж эти названия наших самолетов  :Rolleyes: 
когда-то был МиГ-29М изделие 9-15, но он благополучно умер, оставив после себя 6 летающих машин 151-156. Сейчас в новом облике появились МиГ-29М и М2 - это почти МиГ-35. М- одноместная, М2 - двух. внешне почти не отличаются,  отличия как МиГ-29К от КУБ

----------


## Pilot

Кстати, хочу поздравить всех МиГолюбителей, особенно Антоху ;) МиГ-29СМТ получил ПЗ ;)

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Ох уж эти названия наших самолетов 
> когда-то был МиГ-29М изделие 9-15, но он благополучно умер, оставив после себя 6 летающих машин 151-156. Сейчас в новом облике появились МиГ-29М и М2 - это почти МиГ-35. М- одноместная, М2 - двух. внешне почти не отличаются,  отличия как МиГ-29К от КУБ


А я думал, что речь о Су-24М/М2...  :Redface:  Не подскажете, где у них отличия искать?

----------


## AC

> Кстати, хочу поздравить всех МиГолюбителей, особенно Антоху ;) МиГ-29СМТ получил ПЗ ;)


Вот из "ПЗ"?...  :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

Предварительное Заключение - один из этапов испытаний, после получения ПЗ можно закладывать серию ;) В нашем случае передавать  самолеты ;)

----------


## FLOGGER

По-моему, все эти "ПЗ" такая же, ни к чему не обязывающая херня, как и любая другая болтовня наших чиновников на темы выпуска *новой* военной техники: будь то самолет, пароход или танк. В истории нашей авиации было много случаев, когда самолет *рекомендовали в серию*, но тем не менее, он не строился в серии. Так что поздравляться еще очень рано. (Я надеюсь, что коллеги хорошо помнят, с какой помпой выкатили *2 (ДВА)* года тому назад две 34-ки под крики, что вот, уже в войска пошли). Очень хочется дождаться такого момента, когда спокойно, без рекламной истерики, вдруг пройдет по телеку репортаж из полка, вооруженного, к примеру, СУ-34-ми, или теми же МИГами-29СМТ, или из училища, где курсанты вовсю летают на ЯКах-130 и т.д. И хочется, чтобы это было не через 10-15 лет, а пораньше.
Кстати, в крайнем "Взлете" в статье по СУ-35 приведена интересная, на мой взгляд, фраза Зелина, что "ВВС с удовольствием закупили *бы*...СУ-35". Тут все дело в этом "*бы*". Это значит, что пока 35-е  еще не определены для своих ВВС. Об этом Зелин только мечтает. Вот так. А вы про какое-то ПЗ...

----------


## AC

> Предварительное Заключение - один из этапов испытаний, после получения ПЗ можно закладывать серию ;) В нашем случае передавать  самолеты ;)


Понял, спасибо...  :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

В этом году ВВС получают 12 СМТ и 3 УБТ, что бы передать эти самолеты в ВВС необходимо было получить ПЗ . В следующем году остальные из алжирской партии должны тоже передать ;) Тех состав уже учится

----------


## alexvolf

> Да, я и сам не понимаю зачем Погосян МиГу, но если не он, тогда просто банкротство :( Старые долги не отпускают, хотя сейчас МиГ должен получить первые деньги за алжирские машины от ВВС, потом от Индии за первые серийные машины, мож все и наладится, но это в перспективе, а сейчас висит домоклов меч платежей по кредитам, которые надо отдавать уже сейчас :(


Зачем Погосян МиГу действительно не понятно.А вот зачем МиГ Погосяну очень понятно.Что-то в последнее время трут о выдающихся менеджерах.То Чубайс-то Погосян.На списание долгов фирме надеяться нельзя т.к. все идет к тому чтобы подвести МиГ под банкротство и затем все обьединить в единое целое-создав некую корпорацию в Жуковском.

----------


## FLOGGER

> В этом году ВВС получают 12 СМТ и 3 УБТ, что бы передать эти самолеты в ВВС необходимо было получить ПЗ . В следующем году остальные из алжирской партии должны тоже передать ;) Тех состав уже учится


А-а, так это то, от чего отказался Алжир. Я думал, что это что-то новое. Оказывается, зря. Это, оказывается, просто от безвыходности-надо ж хоть как-то их пристроить.
P.S.А какого года выпуска это машины?

----------


## Mad_cat

> А я думал, что речь о Су-24М/М2...


правильно думаете :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pilot

> P.S.А какого года выпуска это машины?


Машины созданы на основе задела 90х, но при этом с новыми возможностями и не летавшие еще до этого ни разу

----------


## Daemonmike

Идет ли модернизация МИГ-31 в вариант БМ. В прессе пишут, что эта тематика финансируется на постоянной основе. Тоже самое, вроде как, говорят представители завода Сокол. Как реально обстоят дела? По моему мнению, это единственный вариант истребителя, стоящего на вооружении, который может реально противостоять американским орлам-могильщикам.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Идет ли модернизация МИГ-31 в вариант БМ.


К сожалению, ничего не могу тут прояснить, но в тех журналах, которые я читаю, ничего об этом не говорится.



> В прессе пишут, что эта тематика финансируется на постоянной основе.


Смотря, какая это пресса. Если это газеты, то там можно много чего вычитать. Так и хочется вспомнить профессора Преображенского.



> Тоже самое, вроде как, говорят представители завода Сокол.


 Так говорят или "вроде как"? И сколько же машин они доработали? Сколько за год, сколько собираются доработать?



> Как реально обстоят дела?


Конечно, кто-то это знает, но подозреваю, что не так, как всем хотелось бы.



> По моему мнению, это единственный вариант истребителя, стоящего на вооружении, который может реально противостоять американским орлам-могильщикам.


 Вот тут у меня, при всей моей любви к МИГам, есть большие сомнения. Дело в том, что МИГ-31 создавался для решения совершенно других задач, и ведение воздушного боя с истребителями пятого поколения не входило в планы его создателей. В связи с этим хочу выскакзать свое личное мнение, что пушка и ракеты Р-60 нужны ему, как прошлогодний снег. Для того, чтобы завалить Ф-22, он должен,как минимум, раньше его увидеть. В чем я не уверен.

----------


## Pilot

Идет, не волнуйтесь ;) Давно уже нет там Р-60. Да и 33 скоро заменят, под это и делается вся модернизация и видит он хорошо  :Rolleyes:  Просто эту тему что-то очень не хотят пиарить, а зря :(

----------


## Mad_cat

Нижегородцы постоянно жалуются на перегруз оборонными заказами, хотя сделанного пока не видно. Миг-29К еще не запущен в серию, МиГ-31БМ тоже в частях не видать, Як-130 уже давно ждут и у нас и в Алжире...

----------


## Chizh

> Идет, не волнуйтесь ;)


Есть ли сведения, прошла модернизированная машина все ГС или испытания еще идут?

----------


## Pilot

Идут, но похоже на применение. Видел самолеты в Ахтубинске. В Саваслейке сейчас два самолета. один самолет был на МАКС-2007

----------


## [RUS] MK

По поводу подготовки кадров:

*Победителей олимпиады по авиации ждет учеба в МАИ и работа в ОКБ Сухого*



МОСКВА, 27 ноября. (АРМС-ТАСС). Компания "Сухой" и Московский авиационный институт (МАИ) проводят пятую Олимпиаду по авиации для школьников старших классов. Она пройдет в декабре этого - январе будущего года в два тура. В ходе конкурса будут оценены знания учащихся по математике, физике и ее приложениях в области проектирования и эксплуатации ЛА, аэродинамики и проектирования ЛА, их оборудования и систем, а также истории авиационной и ракетной техники и русского языка, сообщили АРМС-ТАСС в пресс-службе компании "Сухой".

Победители будут награждены дипломами, памятными призами и денежными премиями. Из них будет сформирована группа целевой подготовки для обучения на кафедре 101 МАИ по специальности "Самолето- и вертолетостроение" с последующим трудоустройством в ОКБ Сухого.

Как отметили в пресс-службе, проведение Олимпиад для школьников является частью молодежной политики "Сухого", направленной на формирование команды профессионалов, способной эффективно решать задачи, стоящие перед холдингом в условиях жесткой конкуренции на мировом рынке авиастроения. Молодые перспективные специалисты нужны компании для реализации высокотехнологичных проектов, таких как региональный пассажирский самолет "Сухой Суперджет-100", новейший многофункциональный истребитель Су-35 и истребитель пятого поколения.

Первая Олимпиада для школьников была проведена компанией "Сухой" и Московским авиационным институтом в апреле 2005 года.

http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=63192&cid=25

----------


## Daemonmike

> Просто эту тему что-то очень не хотят пиарить, а зря :(


Действительно, пиарят наши самолеты плохо. А надо, как американцы, - "Наш Миг-31БМ в бою равен 10 F-22 или 15 F-15".

----------


## Igor_k

> Идут, но похоже на применение. Видел самолеты в Ахтубинске. В Саваслейке сейчас два самолета. один самолет был на МАКС-2007


У него что,снят ТП?

----------


## AC

> У него что,снят ТП?


Вас ист дас "ТП"?...  :Smile:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Вас ист дас "ТП"?...


Может быть топливоприемник?  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Видимо, речь идет о теплопеленгаторе.
 А почему только в АХК студентов приглашают? Или гос-ву другие ОКБ по..й? Если этому гос-ву безразлична судьба таких коллективов, как авиационные КБ, то грош ему цена.  Как мы можем видеть, то все страны изо всех сил стараются поддерживать *свою* авиационную промышленность: посмотрим на ту же Бразилию, Индию, Китай. Все тянут изо всех сил, только не наше правительство. Горько...

----------


## Chizh

> У него что,снят ТП?


Вроде он там виднеется.

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Комсомольский завод "Сухого" поставил на экспорт более 2 тыс. самолетов
*
МОСКВА, 1 декабря. (АРМС-ТАСС). Более двух тысяч самолетов Су-7, Су-20, Су-22 и Су-27 различных модификаций было поставлено зарубежным заказчикам из 22 стран Комсомольским-на-Амуре авиационным производственным объединением имени Ю.А.Гагарина" (КнААПО, входит в холдинг "Сухой"). Экспортные поставки начались в 1964 году.

Сейчас для инозаказчиков завод выпускает двухместный многоцелевой истребитель Су-30МК2 (на фотографии), предназначенный для завоевания преимущества в воздухе и уничтожения воздушных, наземных и надводных целей. Кроме того, КнААПО совместно с ОКБ Сухого реализует программу создания многофункционального истребителя Су-35, который в недалеком будущем станет основной экспортоориентированной продукцией предприятия.

"Сухой" является крупнейшим российским экспортером авиационной техники. Произведенные заводами холдинга самолеты были поставлены в 31 страну. В 2007 г. зарубежные заказчики получали истребители Су-30МК2, Су-30МКМ и Су-30МКИ, а также запчасти, узлы и агрегаты к ранее проданным самолетам. Выручка компании от зарубежных поставок авиационной техники составила по итогам прошлого года 33,9 млрд руб., что в три раза превышает показатель 2006 г.

До 2015 года на глобальном рынке боевых самолетов "Сухой" намерен сохранять позиции за счет увеличения экспортных поставок истребителей Су- 27СК и Су-30МК и запуска в серийное производство авиационных комплексов Су-34 и Су-35. В 2016-2025 гг. компания планирует упрочить свое положение, предложив заказчикам истребитель пятого поколения. Доля в мировом производстве боевых самолетов планируется на уровне 10-12 проц., сообщили АРМС-ТАСС в пресс-службе компании "Сухой".

http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=63319&cid=25

----------


## [RUS] MK

*Покупка Минобороны истребителей МиГ-29СМТ очень важна для РСК "МиГ"*

Источник: «АвиаПорт.Ru»
Автор: Дмитрий Козлов
Опубликовано: 11.12.2008, 14:21

Покупка Минобороны истребителей МиГ-29СМТ очень важна для РСК "МиГ"

Москва. 11 декабря. АвиаПорт - Покупка министерством обороны РФ истребителей МиГ-29СМТ очень важна для Российской самолетостроительной корпорации "МиГ" (РСК), заявил "АвиаПорту" высокопоставленный источник, близкий к РСК.

"34 истребителя МиГ-29МТ полностью готовы, остается только их отправить заказчику. Если все эти самолеты оплатит министерство обороны РФ на тех условиях, о которых сейчас ведутся переговоры, это станет очень важным моментом в становлении РСК "МиГ", - сказал собеседник агентства

По его словам, кредитная задолженность РСК "МиГ" на сегодня существенно больше стоимости 34 истребителей, но очень важно "закрыть первую дыру в финансах". "Я думаю, что Минобороны заключит контракт на закупку этих МиГ-29СМТ, но безвозмездной помощи, конечно же, не будет. К тому же вполне вероятно будут и дополнительные заказы на МиГ-29", - добавил чиновник.

Он отметил, что технический и технологический потенциал предприятия позволяет выпустить любое количество истребителей.

Минфин согласовал выделение финансирования на контракт Минобороны по покупке 34 "алжирских" МиГ-29СМТ. РСК "МиГ" рассчитывает подписать контракт общей стоимостью около 23 млрд руб., но в 2008 г. компания может получить лишь первый платеж - до 3 млрд рублей.

В госпрограмме указано, что 33 машины должны быть поставлены Минобороны в 2009 г. и одна - в 2010 г. РСК "МиГ" планировал подписать контракт с Минобороны в октябре, чтобы поставить первую партию из 15 машин до конца года.

ОАО "Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация" (ОАК) рассчитывала, что государство приобретет самолеты по более высокой цене. Этот вопрос обсуждался, в частности, на правлении ОАК 5 сентября. В профильном ведомстве уточнили, что РСК "МиГ" просит заплатить за самолеты 23,05 млрд рублей. Общая кредитная задолженность РСК составляет более 40 млрд рублей.


http://www.aviaport.ru/news/2008/12/11/162965.html

----------


## FLOGGER

> Идет, не волнуйтесь ;) Давно уже нет там Р-60.


Уважаемый Пилот. Как говорится, свежо питание. да  .ерится с трудом. Давно нет Р-60-это где? На всех фотоотчетах он (31-й) только с Р-60, да еще и гордятся, что он хоть с ними-то летает. Хотя, по-моему, они ему нужны, как зайцу пистолет. Не для того он создавался, это вообще не его оружие.



> Да и 33 скоро заменят, под это и делается вся модернизация и видит он хорошо


А 33-ьи куда денут, да, и заменят-то на что? Сколь самолей-то в строю, а сколь летает, а сколь переделают? Единицы! И на эти несколько единиц развернут серийное производство? Это ж сколь оно будет стоить? Даже, если их не несколько, а несколько десятков, то, переделывая в час по чайной ложке, непеределанные просто спишутся по календарю. Им, я думаю, и так уже, лет под 25.



> Просто эту тему что-то очень не хотят пиарить, а зря :


Ну, естественно, зачем рекламировать МИГи, если есть СУ-27?! А, вообще, я согласен безо всякой рекламы, просто знать, что у нас *это есть.* А то часто бывает, что рекламы много, а проку никакого. Характерно, кстати, для крайних лет.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Москва. 11 декабря. АвиаПорт - Покупка министерством обороны РФ истребителей МиГ-29СМТ очень важна для Российской самолетостроительной корпорации "МиГ" (РСК), заявил "АвиаПорту" высокопоставленный источник, близкий к РСК.


Это и без чиновника понятно. Вопрос в том, купят ли?



> "34 истребителя МиГ-29МТ полностью готовы, остается только их отправить заказчику. Если все эти самолеты оплатит министерство обороны РФ на тех условиях, о которых сейчас ведутся переговоры, это станет очень важным моментом в становлении РСК "МиГ", - сказал собеседник агентства


"Становление" - это сильно сказано! Можно подумать, что РСК только что вылупилось из гнезда, и еще никогда ничего само не делало, только кудахтало и денег просило. Эдакое дитя новорожденное.



> но безвозмездной помощи, конечно же, не будет.


Кто б сомневался! Куда важнее помочь некоему Дерипаске (фамилия-то какая ч*у*дная!), чтоб он, бедняжка, не разорился, чем помочь авиационному КБ!



> К тому же вполне вероятно будут и дополнительные заказы на МиГ-29", - добавил чиновник.


Посмотрим, если увидим.



> Он отметил, что технический и технологический потенциал предприятия позволяет выпустить любое количество истребителей.


Подозреваю, что они считают потенциал, исходя из уровня СССР. А короче, думаю, это брехня.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Подозреваю, что они считают потенциал, исходя из уровня СССР. А короче, думаю, это брехня.


Да не, любой, ИМХО, в современных реалиях.

----------


## Pilot

У МиГ-31БМ нет Р-60, самолетов думаю уже 6 в строю, пока на миГ-31 летает 6 полков и Саваслейка ;) Ну и запасик небольшой на заводе

----------


## [RUS] MK

> У МиГ-31БМ нет Р-60, самолетов думаю уже 6 в строю, пока на миГ-31 летает 6 полков и Саваслейка ;) Ну и запасик небольшой на заводе


6 машин в строевых полках? Или на испытаниях?

Выкладываю фото кабины:

----------


## Mad_cat

Один из построенных БМ уже точно списали

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Один из построенных БМ уже точно списали


Почему?? Он же новый как бы.

----------


## Chizh

> У МиГ-31БМ нет Р-60, самолетов думаю уже 6 в строю, пока на миГ-31 летает 6 полков и Саваслейка ;) Ну и запасик небольшой на заводе


Новая "большая" ракета подразумевается новая Р-37?
Известно ли что-нибудь по срокам поступления ракет?

----------


## Pilot

она, но вот все сроки срываются :(

----------


## Mad_cat

> [RUS] MK  	
> Почему?? Он же новый как бы.


Насколько я понимаю это был первый опытный борт. Подробностей не знаю, просто в контакте выкладывали его фото на кладбище.

----------


## Доктор Лектор

ну вот и славненько 10 МиГ 29 будет передано Ливану так что большой вопрос что останеться нам от Алжирских МиГов. :Confused:

----------


## Mad_cat

> ну вот и славненько 10 МиГ 29 будет передано Ливану


откуда такие новости???

----------


## AC

> откуда такие новости???


Отсюда:
http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=64087&cid=24

----------


## [RUS] MK

> ну вот и славненько 10 МиГ 29 будет передано Ливану так что большой вопрос что останеться нам от Алжирских МиГов.





> Как пояснили в ливанской делегации, "самолеты будут переданы в виде помощи".


Если в виде помощи, то может быть передадут выведенные из состава ВВС.

----------


## Mad_cat

Еще больше вопросов. Зачем Ливану истребители? Какие машины им собираются передавать и самое главное - зачем?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Если в виде помощи, то может быть передадут выведенные из состава ВВС.


Скорее всего именно такие. Как было сказано "с разной степенью износа". И, причем, на халяву:"Десять строевых самолетов МиГ-29 будут переданы ливанской армии безвозмездно, сообщил директор Федеральной службы РФ по военно-техническому сотрудничеству Михаил Дмитриев."
А переданы они будут вот почему:"Мы рассматриваем ливанскую армию как основной гарант нормализации обстановки в этой стране, поэтому вооруженные силы этой страны нужно усиливать", - заявил глава ФСВТС.

----------


## Pilot

Передавать хотят с хранения, но может быть отдадут курские машины ;)

----------


## Mad_cat

> но может быть отдадут курские машины


курские? но они же летают постоянно? один из лучших полков 16ва!

----------


## Pilot

ну да, вот только они скоро сменят их ;)

----------


## маска

> ну да, вот только они скоро сменят их ;)


Сменят на Алжирские?

----------


## Daemonmike

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2008/12/19/mig/

Минобороны собиралось подписать контракт на поставку 34 Миг-29СМТ. Но так и не подписало!? Интересно, они не стали подписывать, потому что появились алжирские СМТш-ки? Т.е. минобороны теперь нужно заказывать меньшее число самолетов?

----------


## Антоха

> http://www.lenta.ru/news/2008/12/19/mig/
> 
> Минобороны собиралось подписать контракт на поставку 34 Миг-29СМТ. Но так и не подписало!? Интересно, они не стали подписывать, потому что появились алжирские СМТш-ки? Т.е. минобороны теперь нужно заказывать меньшее число самолетов?


думаю это из-за бардака, который сейчас творится в руководстве МиГа... ко всему прочему, после назначения генеральным Погосяна, последний теперь будет лоббировать поставки Су вместо МиГов

----------


## AC

> курские? но они же летают постоянно? один из лучших полков 16ва!


И единственный полк 16 ВА на МиГ-29...

----------


## Pilot

34 это и есть весь алжирский контракт, все там готово, осталось денег от минфина дождаться :( даже тренажер в комплекте идет ;)

----------


## AC

> Су-24М2 начал получать первый строевой полк -- 302 бап 11 А ВВС и ПВО.


Между тем, как нам сообщают, получено пока 14 М2:

"...Проходит модернизация авиационного парка техники в бомбардировочном формировании под командованием полковника Геннадия Багнюка. В течение года в авиаполк поступило 14 самолетов Су-24М2. Поставка остальных будет осуществлена в 2009 году. На очереди находятся и другие бомбардировочные полки Дальневосточного объединения ВВС и ПВО. Летный и технический составы формирований активно проходят соответствующую подготовку в Липецком центре боевого применения и переучивания летного состава (ВВС)...".
http://www.redstar.ru/2008/12/20_12/4_01.html

----------


## [RUS] MK

*МО Индии сообщило детали контрактов на модернизацию истребителей МиГ-29 и закупку ЗРК "Спайдер"*



МОСКВА, 19 декабря. (АРМС-ТАСС). В письменном ответе на запрос депутатов нижней палаты индийского парламента министр обороны страны А.К.Энтони предоставил информацию о заключенных контрактах на проведение модернизации истребителей МиГ-29 и закупке ЗРК "Спайдер".

Как говорится в сообщении, контракт на модернизацию самолетов МиГ-29 был подписан с РСК "МиГ" 7 марта 2008 года. Стоимость контракта составила 964,082 млн дол (38,7561 млрд рупий). Соглашение предусматривает передачу технологии модернизации самолетов МиГ-29 (!), а также их восстановление и ремонт в ходе усовершенствования.

Контракт с израильской компанией "Рафаэль" на поставку ВВС страны мобильных ЗРК малой дальности LLQRM (Low Level Quick Reaction Missiles) "Спайдер" (SPYDER - Surface-to-Air PYton and DERby) был заключен 1 сентября 2008 года по результатам международного тендера. Общая стоимость соглашения составила 260,05 млн дол (11,3771875 млрд рупий). Передача технологии производства в рамках реализации данного контракта была признана нецелесообразной.

http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=64292&cid=25

Я тут уже писал про передачу Индии технологии производства Т-90. Решили продолжить славную традицию.

----------


## FLOGGER

> после назначения генеральным Погосяна,


А он уже назначен? До этого шли разговоры о возможности назначения. Так факт уже свершился?



> последний теперь будет лоббировать поставки Су вместо МиГов


Ну, это совершенн6о предсказуемо.

----------


## FLOGGER

> [B]предусматривает передачу технологии модернизации самолетов МиГ-29[/COLOR] (!), а также их восстановление и ремонт в ходе усовершенствования.
> Я тут уже писал про передачу Индии технологии производства Т-90. Решили продолжить славную традицию.


Все на продажу! Лишь бы каким-то чинушам наверху перепало побольше!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Совет директоров ОАО "Российская самолетостроительная корпорация "МиГ" (РСК "МиГ"), 100% акций которой принадлежит государству, вчера утвердил Михаила Погосяна на должность гендиректора.


*Прощай, МИГ!*

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересное и мало понятное сообщение из того же источника:



> . В частности, предприятие намерено увеличить выпуск истребителей до 40 машин в год,


Каких истребителей, для кого?
(Имеется в виду РСК МИГ)

----------


## Pilot

вчера Погосян осмотрел доставшийся ему завод Сокол - "немного" удручен :( Говорит о разработке нового легкого истребителя 5 поколения на основе наработок по МФИ. В проекте будет участвовать МиГ ;)

----------


## Mad_cat

> Каких истребителей, для кого?


Видимо речь об этом.
"НАЗ "Сокол" станет базовой площадкой для производства истребителей МиГ-35"
http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=64284&cid=24

----------


## Андрей

До последнего момента не верилось. Долго пытались сожрать, начиная с великого деятеля Симонова, ну тому и не снилось стать Главным в МиГе, потом Никитин, Федоров  и вот Погосян, этот я думаю не подавиться. 
     По хронологии событий в авиапроме, за последние 20 лет, создается впечатление, что главный, не конкурент я подчеркиваю, а враг суховцев это РСК и все двадцать лет с их подачи ведется планомерное угробление этого КБ. В последнее время возможностей и рычагов управления этим процессом у АХК появилось значительно больше. 
     Нет никаких претензий к технике суховцев, она первокласная, но откуда такое стремление накорню уничтожить конкурента и "разровнять себе поляну", ведь по логике,  в конкурентной борьбе нескольких технических идеологий рождаются подлинные шедевры. Такой недальновидной политикой суховцы и их лоббисты сами рождают сейчас будущюю свою стогнацию и технический застой. 
     Но наверное все много проще, чем я себе это мыслю и здесь нет никакого глубокого подтекста, а присутствует лишь банальная, текущая нажива сегодняшнего дня.

----------


## Chizh

То Pilot
Сергей, можешь сказать, сколько МиГ-29К по индийскому заказу уже построено?

----------


## FLOGGER

> По словам Федорова, в настоящее время определяется объем кооперации с другими предприятиями, занятыми на производстве этого истребителя


Что-то я уже ни х... не понимаю. Какие заводы " заняты на производстве этого истребителя"? Какого истребителя? МИГ-35? Так он уже "втихаря" выпускается, что-ли? Где-то принято решенте о запуске МИГ-35 в серийное производство? Или мы уже начали его клепать для Индии? Мы уже выиграли индийский конкурс? Каких МИГов собираются выпускать по 40 штук в год? Для кого?
Я очень извиняюсь, но пока эта вся болтовня сильно смахивает на бред.

----------


## Chizh

В Луховицах собирают МиГ-29К/КУБ по индийскому заказу. Это пока все, что касается серийного производства МиГ-29.

----------


## [RUS] MK

*МиГ получит от государства 15 миллиардов рублей*



ОАО "Российская самолетостроительная корпорация МиГ" (МиГ) получит в 2009 году 15 миллиардов рублей от государства в рамках плана финансового оздоровления предприятия. Об этом пишет газета "Коммерсант". Сейчас долги МиГа составляют 44,6 миллиарда рублей.

Совет директоров МиГа, который возглавляет представитель Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК), также рекомендовал акционерам компании досрочно прекратить полномочия нынешнего гендиректора МиГа Анатолия Белова. Этот пост с 1 января 2009 года займет Михаил Погосян. При этом Погосян сохранит за собой должность гендиректора ОАО "Авиационная холдинговая компания 'Сухой'

Проект распоряжения правительства о выделении средств МиГу может быть подготовлен до конца 2008 года. Ранее руководство ОАК попросило выделить МиГу субсидии на 20 миллиардов рублей. В МиГе также предполагали получить средства за счет контракта с Минобороны на поставку 34 истребителей МиГ-29СМТ, однако контракт до сих пор не подписан. Для привлечения дополнительных средств может быть продана производственная площадка МиГа, расположенная на Ленинградском проспекте в Москве.

Ранее сообщалось, что из-за долгов МиГа было отложено вхождение компании в ОАК, запланированное на весну 2009 года.

Компания МиГ была основана в 1939 году. На предприятиях корпорации трудится около 14 тысяч человек. Портфель заказов МиГа составляет около четырех миллиардов долларов. Ожидалось, что 100 процентов акций компании будут переданы ОАК. 

http://lenta.ru/news/2008/12/19/mig/

----------


## Андрей

Классика жанра! Пришел волшебник Погосян и спас всех один. "Бред сивой кобылы". Как будто до этог на МиГе работали исключительно бездарные и вороватые менеджеры. А тут МиГу такое счастье приключилось, в виде "внешнего кризисного управляющего". Очень все это похоже на "рейдерство", только высокого, в кавычках, полета.
Создается впечатление, что наш "авиапром" в последнее время не делает дело, а исключительно играет, в какие-то, стоклеточные шашки, и конечный продукт, качественно исполненный и принятый на вооружени е никого не интересует, даже тех, кому по должностным обязанностям полжено этим интересоваться.

----------


## Pilot

прям сейчас выезжаю в Луховицы ;) Судя по всему, уже построены 2 самолета для испытаний и четыре для передачи серийные. Передать планировали в этом году, по остальным есть задел. Строится самолет МиГ-35 для участия в тендере. Его делают из задела по корабелкам. Сейчас планируем снимать как раз корабелки, если разрешат - выложу уже сегодня ;) Если нет, то в день официальной передачи машин индийской стороне :)
По поводу МиГа и долгов. К сожалению Белов заболел и упустил фирму. Поэтому под него денег не давали. А вот с приходом Погосяна ситуация изменилась. Денег, вроде как, дают, да и платежи за корабелки и СМТшки должны погасить большую часть долга

----------


## Pilot

С сожалением сообщаю, что передачи торжественно не будет и руководитель индийской группы все съемки самолетов запретил :( Летчики индийские летают только в путь, похоже целыми днями нарезают на первых двух машинах, до конца года еще пара будет. Посмотрел как работают в Луховицах, порадовался, Главное что бы народ квалифицированный был, а так все ничего ;)

----------


## alexvolf

> Классика жанра! Пришел волшебник Погосян и спас всех один. "Бред сивой кобылы". Как будто до этог на МиГе работали исключительно бездарные и вороватые менеджеры. А тут МиГу такое счастье приключилось, в виде "внешнего кризисного управляющего". Очень все это похоже на "рейдерство", только высокого, в кавычках, полета.
> Создается впечатление, что наш "авиапром" в последнее время не делает дело, а исключительно играет, в какие-то, стоклеточные шашки, и конечный продукт, качественно исполненный и принятый на вооружени е никого не интересует, даже тех, кому по должностным обязанностям полжено этим интересоваться.


Уважаемый Андрей
Очень близко-прямо горячо.Трудно не согласится.Правда игра не 100-клеточная в настоящий момент,а примерно такая как в крестиках-ноликах.Ответ кто выиграл услышим в ближайшее время

----------


## Pilot

Да уж. Рассказали мне тут интересные новости по распоряжениям товарища Погосяна на МиГе, я в шоке. Посмотрим что из этого выйдет.

----------


## маска

> я в шоке.


Ну не томите Сергей.Чего уж там,тут люди привыкщие.

----------


## [RUS] MK

*М.Погосян приступил к работе в должности гендиректора РСК "МиГ"*

МОСКВА, 12 января. (ИТАР-ТАСС). Михаил Погосян приступил к работе в должности гендиректора РСК "МиГ", говорится в сообщении корпорации.

11 января М.Погосян принял участие в расширенном совещании в РСК.

По словам главы ОАО "Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация" Алексея Федорова, М.Погосян сохраняет за собой посты генерального директора компании "Сухой" и первого вице-президента ОАК по координации программ.

По словам А.Федорова, работа М.Погосяна в должности генерального директора корпорации "МиГ" будет направлена на формирование в рамках ОАК бизнес-единицы "Боевая авиация".

Президент ОАК также отметил, что "Михаил Погосян хорошо знаком с ситуацией на "МиГе", поскольку активно работал в составе совета директоров корпорации".

Со своей стороны М.Погосян заявил, что "в 2009 г. РСК "МиГ" будет осуществлять поставки самолетов Министерству обороны России (?) и инозаказчикам".

http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=64856&cid=25

Одной жо...й на 3 местах! Браво Погосяну!

А что там по поводу поставок ВВС РФ?

----------


## Андрей

Один сын армянского народа создавал по крупицам и прославлял, другой сын армянского народа прикончит и развеет былую славу по ветру.

----------


## FLOGGER

> [BМ.Погосян сохраняет за собой посты генерального директора компании "Сухой" и первого вице-президента ОАК по координации программ.


Погосяна-в президенты!



> По словам А.Федорова, работа М.Погосяна в должности генерального директора корпорации "МиГ" будет направлена на формирование в рамках ОАК бизнес-единицы "Боевая авиация".


Интересно будет посмотреть, что это за бизнес-единица будет



> Президент ОАК также отметил, что "Михаил Погосян хорошо знаком с ситуацией на "МиГе", поскольку активно работал в составе совета директоров корпорации".


Оно и чувствуется.



> Со своей стороны М.Погосян заявил, что "в 2009 г. РСК "МиГ" будет осуществлять поставки самолетов Министерству обороны России (?) и инозаказчикам".


Это, пожалуй самая большая загадка: что же поставят МО РФ? Алжирские МИГи?
http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=64856&cid=25




> Одной жо...й на 3 местах! Браво Погосяну!


Видать, такая жопа.



> А что там по поводу поставок ВВС РФ?


Во-во. И я о том же.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Погосяна-в президенты!


Неее, там ведь Путин. Куда Поге до него...




> Это, пожалуй самая большая загадка: что же поставят МО РФ? Алжирские МИГи?
> http://armstass.su/?page=article&aid=64856&cid=25


Кажись, нет больше загадки:

*Российская авиация получит не устроившие Алжир "МиГи"*



Министерство обороны России закупит у авиастроительной корпорации "МиГ" боевые самолеты, ранее предназначавшихся для алжирских ВВС, сообщает "Интерфакс".

Контракт, согласно которому производитель поставит военному ведомству РФ 28 многофункциональных истребителей МиГ-29СМТ, уже подписан. В ближайшее время планируется заключить соглашение на поставку еще шести истребителей МиГ-29УБ. Все самолеты будут поставлены ВВС России в течение 2009 года. 

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/01/12/fighters/

----------


## Pilot

А загадки никогда и небыло. Первые машины уже даже перекрашены, доработаны кабины и готовы к передаче, те что были в алжире сейчас на ревизии и тоже будут в этом году перекрашены. Передать хотели еще в декабре. Получатели Курск и Липецк

----------


## [RUS] MK

> А загадки никогда и небыло. Первые машины уже даже перекрашены, доработаны кабины и готовы к передаче, те что были в алжире сейчас на ревизии и тоже будут в этом году перекрашены. Передать хотели еще в декабре. Получатели Курск и Липецк


Липецк? В ЦБП их чтоли? Лучше бы все в СКВО направили в строевую. А фото адаптированных машин имеется?

----------


## Fencer

"МиГ" и "Сухой" вместе разработают истребитель шестого поколения https://ria.ru/20200716/1574435841.html

----------


## Let_nab

> "МиГ" и "Сухой" вместе разработают истребитель шестого поколения https://ria.ru/20200716/1574435841.html


Что-то прочитал эту новость и сразу ассоциация - вот эта картинка.

----------

